# Haggle at renewal or switch to a bundle with UPC and you may get a cheaper rate.



## Frank (8 Sep 2011)

UPC bundle offers 

50 MB broadband 
phone freetime world 
Digital tv + not sure about dvr

all for 75

I have 

25 MB 
Phone freetime world
digital tv+ with dvr 

all for 86.80

Am I missing something here?
Other than an extra 12 quid.


----------



## GuitarDave (9 Sep 2011)

Definitely not missing anything....My own bill is actually DECREASED when I apply for the phone to go with my current tv and broadband package...


----------



## peteb (9 Sep 2011)

your problem is that when you ring sales they can't actually put you onto that package because you already have all 3 services.  You need to ring the loyalty deparment and ask them nicely if they will allow you onto that product! Not kidding! This is what i was told when i rang last week about something similar.  061-272190 is the number.


----------



## Newbie! (9 Sep 2011)

Our modem died last week. We ahve been with UPC for 7 years but we bought our own modem when we first joined them. We decided it would be easier to buy the modem from them as they dont support ones you buy yourself. I called them and asked to buy one and was told that only new customers could have a modem. I wanted to buy it, not get it for free. Anyway, I was told to call customer loyalty so I did and told them that i would just close the account if they couldnt help. They laughed and told me 'of course' I could buy a modem from them. Alot of needless jumping through hoops!


----------



## Frank (9 Sep 2011)

Rang UPC 

They changed me to the bundle from next month 
New modem in the post for some reason leaves me a working wireless router.
I will now have 50 MB BB 
same phone same tv for 12 yoyo's less a month.

I have to stick with them for 12 months but had no plans to move anyway.

Can we suggest this other forum members Admins.

Well worth a 10 min phone call.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Sep 2011)

I presently have broadband with Eircom.  Paying separately for this. Basic package.
I also have landline phone with Eircom. Hardly any usage. All in about €35 per month.
I have separately basic T.V with UPC. About €30 per month.

It seems that by having all these things separate I am paying way over the odds.

I am tempted to move everything to a UPC package. It will come in at about €70 per month as I have 3 T.V's in various rooms and 3 phone connections.

When you move your landline connection from Eircom to UPC do you still use the same wiring that the existing Eircom phones uses or do you have to get in new wiring?  I am not to keen on having new wires running from a new UPC box on the wall to various phones located around the house.


----------



## Complainer (11 Sep 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> When you move your landline connection from Eircom to UPC do you still use the same wiring that the existing Eircom phones uses or do you have to get in new wiring?  I am not to keen on having new wires running from a new UPC box on the wall to various phones located around the house.


The UPC landline uses different connections. If you have a cordless phone system, you plug the base station into the UPC router, and the rest of the stations work without any wiring.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks Complainer. Is the router the box that is put on the wall to receive the T.V. channels?  At the moment I just have old fashioned individual phones plugged in to the Eircom wall boxes. Presumably I will have to purchase a base station phone plus individual phones running off this. Are these expensive?


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2011)

Frank said:


> Can we suggest this other forum members Admins.
> 
> Well worth a 10 min phone call.



Hi Frank,

Thanks for the tip.  Saved myself €20 per month for the 10 min phone call.   Owe you a pint 

I've made this thread a sticky so that others can benefit from the offer.

Phone:  061-272190 (Thanks peteb for the direct line number).


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Thanks Complainer. Is the router the box that is put on the wall to receive the T.V. channels?



It's not on the wall. The router will connect to the box on the wall. See http://support.upc.ie/app/answers/detail/a_id/282/kw/router phone



BOXtheFOX said:


> At the moment I just have old fashioned individual phones plugged in to the Eircom wall boxes. Presumably I will have to purchase a base station phone plus individual phones running off this. Are these expensive?


If you want multiple handsets, then yes, you'll have to buy a cordless phone set. It depends on how much use you'll be making of the landline. They're not that dear - here's a bottom of the range from Argos; 


You'll probably get a better one for a little bit cheaper with a bit of digging.


----------



## Delboy (14 Sep 2011)

am a year with UPC on tv +hd, and 25mb broadband....at 70e a month.
rang up today to see what was the best offer they had if i agreed to stay another year. Have downgraded to 20mb broadband at a new package cost of 51e per month.

Plus getting sky and setanta sports free for 2 months, by signing up for another year. And then can take either/or for 1 month at a time (sky sports 1 only at 20e per month, all sky sports at 33e per month, setanta sports 1 at 15e per month). I did'nt know you could take on the sports channels 1 month at a time which is a nice bonus as no need for them really during the summer. And 20mb broadband is the same to me as 25mb for all I use the internet for.
So a very good deal and no need to switch to sky now....defo worth a phone call


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Mar 2012)

I got my bill decreased. I have broadband, phone(with free local and national calls, 24 hours) , 3 TV boxes (one has the Plus thingy?)

Bill is 60 per month.


----------



## Gordanus (23 Jul 2012)

tbh, i can't see how you're getting the deal you're getting.  I have a phone-broadband-tv deal with upc which I signed up for a couple of years ago.  They send me phone texts with a link to my bill - which I HATE!! I'd much prefer a paper bill. But haven't got around to organising one.
Dec 11 - 64.43
Jan 12 - 70.67
Feb 12 - 70.28
Mar 12 -  78.38
Apr 12 - 68.13
May 12 - 78.92
June 12 - 79.24
July 12 - 105.22

the difference seems to be in phone usage, and no wonder at 0.30c a minute!!!

Mostly I use the phone to ring people abroad who seem to be able to ring me back for free if they stay under an hour.  "Ring me back!" I cry desperately into my expensive phone. Luckily they do.

But if anyone can come up with a better deal for me, let me know.  Am thinking of letting the TV go as nobody has watched it in months, bar myself, and I'm not that keen. :-(


----------



## dogfish (24 Jul 2012)

Get a SKYPE  account.  Free calls over the internet if the person is also on skype.  

My wife calls her family in USA for next to nothing on either land line or mobile and if they are on the computer, on skype for free. 

I also use it to ring land lines in Ireland.  2c a minute or close to that.  Simple to use.  My mother who is nearly 70 years old uses it all the time and rings home when she is abroad using skype.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jul 2012)

Gordanus said:


> But if anyone can come up with a better deal for me, let me know



Have you asked for the phone package Anytime World with the 400 free minutes per month?  The list of 21 destinations includes is here.  You could use skype for anyone connected to it and the UPC one for others not on skype.

You should ring about a bundle and tell them that you are not happy with the prices and see if they can offer anything better.  Double check with them that the Anytime World with the 400 free minutes is still available to you as not sure from reading their website if they have changed the deal.

P.S.  I think you can register and look at your bill online.


----------



## JOD2000 (17 Nov 2012)

Hi All

I swaped the business lines over to UPC from Eircom as I was fed up with the service I was getting. I will be moving back to Eircom after only 2 weeks as it has been a nightmare. As I speak the upc voicemail has been down over the last 24 hours, none of my customers can leave orders over the phone over the entire weekend, in which we normally recieve loads throughout the day.

The intial setup we were promised the world by the sales guy on how their engineers could do everything, ended up paying 200 euro to an independant company to get it setup properly. 

Now I'm told there will be an outage to upgrade the lines....and guess what it is during business hours and they cant give me an exact time to divert our phones.....

I love our tv and broadband service with UPC.....but as for a business....they have a lot to learn!

Sorry for the rant....they have really pushed me to the limits!

JOD


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Sep 2014)

This rolling thread on Boards is relevant.


----------

